# Waffles.fm



## IainDS (Nov 26, 2007)

Does anybody want to trade a waffles.fm invite for a libble.com invite?


----------



## IainDS (Nov 26, 2007)

WHAT THE HELL. WHY IS MY POST HERE. 

MOVE THIS TO THE TRADE FORUMS PLEASE


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 26, 2007)

Please do not ask for or trade torrent site invites on GBAtemp.

*Topic Closed*

From the forum rules:

"Warez" & ROMs

"Warez" is an internet term used to describe software, film, music, games and data piracy. 
GBAtemp provides news and information on ROMs and general scene news ONLY.
We DO NOT HOST ROMs or provide links to websites that do contain ROMs.
Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE LINKS for and to websites that provide ROMs for download.
We do not condone piracy in any way.
Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download and share ROM files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion only.
*These rules also apply to other "warez" too, not just ROM files; this includes (but is NOT limited to) - licensed movies, music, video games, console games, software, magazines, comics, television shows, etc.*These rules also account for "keygens" and "cracks" including how to obtain, apply or install them. This can also include methods to bypass and/or circumvent any licensed materials without paying for them, or circumventing the security protocols. 

Those are the most frequently broken rules, and are the most important. Failure to comply with these rules may result in an instant ban on your forum account.


----------

